# Is it a bad idea for someone with Depression to own a dog or any other animal?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Is it a bad idea for someone with *Depression* or a similar *mental illness*, to own a dog or any other animal?

* I do not intend for this to be hurtful or rude, I mean no harm and am only curious and that is why i am asking the question.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

There have been many studies that show a dog is a good thing for those who suffer from depression, anxiety, bi-polar, and many other mental illnesses there are actually certified "service" dogs that do nothing but cater to those with these types of mental illnesses. 

My therapist has 4 legs


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think it's helped me greatly with my bipolar disorder. I have something I NEED to take care of and can't just do whatever I want because of the mood I'm in at the time. Gunther has kept me active and out of my head at times where it would be overwhelming. The unconditional love is a great plus as well


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Having a dog legitimately made the difference between me returning to the mental health hospital and learning to live a normal life. He provided structure, motivation, and responsibility. I lacked all three qualities when I was non-functional. Even though I didn't care enough to take care of myself having him to feed, walk, groom, and train meant that I couldn't just 'go'.

I believe people with hoarding tenancies as part of their mental illness should NOT be permitted or encouraged to own any animals, as it is dangerous for all parties.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing guys!

I was going to wait for a while before I said why I posted this poll.

However, I am going to pipe in, I asked this question because I see from all different points of views on this.
Zelda has helped me overcome my most severe depression i personally have had. I've had depression most of my life. I actually asked my counselor (Whom i no longer have to see, just saying!) if I should get a dog, i told her my reasoning why i think it would help me and my concerns- overall i think she thought it would be a good idea. And like what Diesel and Lace said, that they have a special therapy about them. And anyways, basically i dont just sleep all the time doing nothing, i dont fantasize about my death and i dont think about quitting my job because i need it to provide for Zelda. I find a lot of happiness lately, and i feel like she has done so much for me just by being my girl! And i dont know where i would be right now without her. So i have personally overcome my severe depression because of my Zelda. (And i apologize for being so personal, i just want people to realize, who are on the other side, my story and view on this)
However, i work at a shelter, and recently a dog came in because the lady said she got him to see if he would help with her depression and that he just added to it.. And it broke my heart for both them. Because i could see in her face she was very sad about this.. And i felt bad for him too, because he didnt do anything wrong (not that they ever do really..) and it just made me think that I also was unstable before i got Zelda and it could have gone either way really when I got her. Now I am just so afraid of loosing her! 
The other thing is, someone told me, for lack of better words, that I shouldnt have gotten her because she could currently have a better home with someone who is fully stable and not have any depression. So i sort of see where the other side is coming from as well. But i do know Zelda has helped me, and i do hope i am good enough of a mom for her..
This is why i wanted to have input from different sides to see what the reasoning was.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're taking good care of your dog and your dog is taking
good care of you. tell the person that told you that your
dog could be better off somewhere else to (_X_).



VTGirlT said:


> Thanks for sharing guys!
> 
> I was going to wait for a while before I said why I posted this poll.
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

My friend used to be depressed and when she got a dog, it was like therapy for her. If anything it will help you.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks doggiedad, I just might!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think there's a universal answer.

For many depressed people, having a dog is a tremendous help: it gives them something to care about, something that depends on them, a reason to keep going. Having a dog forces them to get some exercise and walk in the fresh air and sunlight, all of which are noted as helping alleviate the symptoms of depression. In these situations, the dog can literally be a lifesaver. I have friends who have been pulled back from the brink of suicide by having dogs in their lives.

But there are also cases where a person just does not have the capability to care for a dog. Particularly if the dog has unusually high exercise demands or behavioral issues that the caretaker finds stressful and is unable to handle, and/or where the depressed person self-medicates via substance abuse (again, as some of my friends have), these situations can become frustrating and harrowing.

So I don't have an answer beyond "it depends." I've seen it go both ways. I think that for most people it's worth trying, though, because if it does work then the benefit is tremendous, and if it doesn't... well, hopefully the person realizes that in time to get the dog rehomed without too many problems.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> There have been many studies that show a dog is a good thing for those who suffer from depression, anxiety, bi-polar, and many other mental illnesses there are actually certified "service" dogs that do nothing but cater to those with these types of mental illnesses.
> 
> My therapist has 4 legs




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I think in the case of a service dog who is prepaired for that inviroment, I think they are beneficial. My cousin has a service dog can't remember the breed but he is bi-polar. He excels because of hia dog. The dog is trained to sense an apisode before it actually hits him. 

As for a run of the mill pet, you got me. I think if you get lucky and happen on just the right dog, yeh. But if not it may not be much more than another burden.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it just has to be a dog. any size, any color, any breed (mixed included).



jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> I think in the case of a service dog who is prepaired for that inviroment, I think they are beneficial. My cousin has a service dog can't remember the breed but he is bi-polar. He excels because of hia dog. The dog is trained to sense an apisode before it actually hits him.
> 
> >>>>> As for a run of the mill pet, you got me. I think if you get lucky and happen on just the right dog, yeh. But if not it may not be much more than another burden.<<<<<


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are some people who shouldn't have dogs whether those people suffer depression or not. That being said, I think dogs make everything better. It is nice to be needed and appreciated.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It depends on the degree of the depression. If you were severely, clinically depressed, I think it would be poor judgement to own a pet, especially if there were indications that the person had thoughts of hurting themselves or others. Moderate to severe depressed may be too fatigued to exercise a dog, have sleep disorders, poor concentration, may not be able to make a decision if the dog needed care.

Mildly to moderately depressed, a dog may be a good motivator to get up, go outside and move. That makes everyone feel better. Maybe the person could express their feelings and mood to the dog, feel better talking their problems out. People generally do not have just one mental disorder, but cluster. Anxiety often goes along with depression. From my own personal experience with anxiety, having a dog has greatly improved this disorder (plus other lifestyle changes). The dog leads to meeting other people, improves social anxiety, having a GSD made me act like a leader, training increases confidence, and recently our dog trainer held a self defense class for humans (we could bring our dogs). Now I feel like I can protect my dog rather have her protect me! It's a great feeling, so you never know how owning a dog may lead you in your life.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When my husband was going trough a depression getting our first puppy really helped bring him out of it.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

My parents got me Mia as a way to help me with sever depression and social anxiety. 

Before being allowed to actually get my own, I spent the majority of my spare time sitting at an animal shelter about 10 miles from my house. The workers and volunteers knew why I was there and came to know me pretty well, and they were very welcoming and supportive. It helped tremendously. When my parents saw the effect the dogs had on me they decided to let me bring home my own.

There are days I can't bring myself to do anything, but she never suffers from it, having her around knowing she depends on me makes me get up and out with her. In the 8 months I've had her she's helped me cope tremendously.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I suffer from BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder), Depression, Anxiety and PTSD. Before I got Diesel I was a complete wreck, yes I tried to kill myself and once I got Diesel, it didnt all go away but it made me clearer, I didnt suffer so much, it gave me strength where had none before, made me confident, a leader, was able to be out in public and not have major anxiety, I still had mood swings but were at that time manageable... Diesel was great, she understood and from the time she was 10 weeks old she was by my side constantly and we did a lot of things together. 

When she was killed **** hit the fan. I was stable while I had Diesel, had something to work for that needed me on my game all the time and when I lost that it turned bad quickly. I almost succeeded in killing myself was in the hospital for 3 weeks in a coma. When I came out of it I still didnt care and thats when my parents bought me Penny for christmas to help me like Diesel did as I became a hole 'nother person. Penny has stressed me as she is nothing like Diesel and is hard to work with, but she HAS still helped me, Penny has given that "reason to be here" back to me. Do I get stressed of course, but she is well taken care of, Im doing my best with her she gets more exercise than most dogs ever get, she gets good food, she is well loved and gets to go with me everywhere... 

So do I think they help, yes they do... but in my eyes a dog to me is a child there is no "if I harm myself who cares about the dog" sort of thing, its I cant even think like that because I would be too worried about where Penny would end up what kind of life she would have as I feel no one would take as good of care of her as I do... which isn't necessarily true but I cant even think about that. But it does depend also, there are others out there less devoted to a dog they get and dont care what happens to the dog, or ones who really cannot take care of the dog.

I know I went a little too personal but that is my story and my opinion.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you're taking good care of your dog and your dog is taking
> good care of you. tell the person that told you that your
> dog could be better off somewhere else to (_X_).


Agreed


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it helps a person, but may not be in the dog's best interest. 

I'm a clinical depressive. I don't rely on my dogs to keep me healthy, though. I seek and actively engage treatment. I am proactive with my therapist, and when needed, I take my prescribed meds. I don't depend on my dogs to keep me healthy. I only expect them to be my dependents. If a patient is noncompliant with therapy and medication, the dog can end up with the short end of the stick. And that's Not fair. 

A dog can be a great motivator, but when a person is seriously ill, no amount of "responsibility" for a pet can pull them up out of bed or off the sofa. There's depression, as in a person who has the temporary blues... And then there's clinical depression... And then there's depression as a symptom of psychopathy. A dog can get a person up and out of the temporary blues. A dog can not cure psychopathy. And I don't think a dog can answer clinical depression without additional support and treatment. 

If I, or my practitioner, believed I weren't managing my illness successfully, I would Not have a GSD. Maybe another breed. Maybe a kill shelter small breed less exercise, fluffy, snuggly lap dog. Or a cat. But I would Not have the dogs I currently have. It just wouldn't be right. 

For example, right now I am here for Mattie Lynn's final 48 hours. If I were a tear jerking hot mess... She does not deserve that! She has given me the last two years of her life, with her full joy and abandon. I am not about to return her investment with my own little pity party. I am smiling and engaging her and doing everything I possibly can to celebrate her. Were I ill, I probably wouldn't be capable of making that choice. And her final days would be the lousy product of watching me fret and mourn  She doesn't deserve that. 

So, it depends. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted no. I have depression and my animals are the reasons why I get up in the morning.


----------



## GoldenGloves (Jul 7, 2013)

I have to agree that everyone and every dog are different, but with that said my counselor has stated on many occasions that there is documented evidence people with pets do in fact have better overall mental health and coping skills. In my darkest days, the love I have received from my dogs has truly been a life saver. Through triumphs and failures they love you no matter what.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Obviously it's different in every situation, but I don't know where I'd be without Ozzy. 

I have bipolar depression, and even though I'm on meds for it, Ozzy is still the reason I push any thoughts of self harm out of my head when they pop in from time to time. 

I just think of if I was gone, who would take care of Ozzy? What would happen to him? Where would he go? How would he feel? I wouldn't want to do that to him. He keeps me going every day.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

For me it has helped...I have had another dog/friend before her so I knew her puppyhood would not stress me further (the accidents, chewing everything, chasing what she can't chew, training etc etc). If you are feeling extremely overwhelmed atm a dog might not be good. Go to the shelter and sign up to walk some dogs or borrrow someone elses. That's what I did after I lost my first friend...good luck


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

There were times in my life where having a dog would have been a very bad idea. Before I got help for it, my own depression and anxiety were at times extremely severe. I also had more manic swings back then, which were awful for the human I had living with me at the time. Can't imagine having a dog then. It would have been another burden in a life that already pushed me too far, something I likely would have ended up lashing out at physically. Not a good deal.

But now that I've sought help and have been on a program successfully for several years, having dogs is great for me. They lend a sense of structure to life, and are a motivation to do things. I love being active, but sometimes it takes a partner to get me out into the scary world. Training them has also been beneficial. I get compliments on them, and I know that they are that way because I trained them. It helps me remember that I can still learn and be successful. 

Plus, they make me laugh every day.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Merciel said:


> But there are also cases where a person just does not have the capability to care for a dog. Particularly if the dog has unusually high exercise demands or behavioral issues that the caretaker finds stressful and is unable to handle, and/or where the depressed person self-medicates via substance abuse (again, as some of my friends have), these situations can become frustrating and harrowing.


This is the only situation I would worry about. For the vast majority of depressed people, a pet can work wonders to keep them moving forward and putting a positive force into their life. But for those who are suffering from a debilitating mental illness, it can become an awful situation for both the person and the dog, especially if the person has a tendency toward extreme mood swings, violence, or substance abuse. Not to mention the days where the person cannot get out of bed for anything.

I have battled depression and anxiety all my life. I have meds for it, but my animals really keep me sane. As long as I don't overdo it and take on more than I can reasonably handle, animals are a godsend. I'm actually dogless right now, which would be intolerable, but I have four cats and I work with other people's dogs every day, which is greatly therapeutic.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've had depression issues most of my life, I don't know how I would have survived without my animals.
I don't know how it could be a bad thing unless you totally neglect the animal. Sure there are days. I don't feel like doing anything, but when I do get motovated it's usually because of the animals. They definately keep me going.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I was suicidal when I first got Zeus and Juno. They have saved my life plenty of times over. I am SO MUCH happier when they are around.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dogs are like medicine when it comes to depression. Whenever I am around animals I am 100% happier than I am with people.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It depends on the nature of depression and that man/lady's personality. "Depression" is a general term for many mental disorders, and depressed people can display different behaviour. This question cannot be answered, you have to specify.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

No, dogs are used as tools to help depressed people, a severely depressed person is most likely not going to run out and get a dog because they are depressed. Alot of people go through depression and the fur friends they have are the reason they cope with it.

I watched a very amazing vid about a war vet, his partner was a dog, that dog kept him together thru the whole war the dog made it easier to cope with things. He said as long as he woke up every day with his best friend and partner by his side he could face anything. When he came home from war the dog was left behind in Vietnam. He was a very old man and even after all this time that had past he could not talk about his partner without tears rolling down his cheeks. This dog was with him and helped him cope in the worst kind of depressing, traumatic moments one could ever imagine.


----------



## Dhrmfirefox (Aug 10, 2015)

warms my heart to read this

i have quite bad social anxiety and depression. I dont see much meaninig to live. I am quite lonely as I have never really been close to many people in this world, when i get close to people i suffer from anxiety attacks and its not very nice. i have some good coping mechanisms in place, i meditate and that relaxes me, and i play playstation, and im studying to be a lawyer, and i exercise a lot...

however what i am missing in my life is some love. i dont know the feeling! 

i want to get a GSD, i think that it would help me. my mind flies around the place (ADHD) and i want to be tied down a little bit, i think a dog would be good for me. they brighten me up every time i meet one. the thought of having a companion who loves me, and who i love just as much brings my scarred heart peace 

i am open to other breeds i guess, but i have a special connection with GSDs i dont know what it is...but i admire them a lot.

I feel like GSDs are really beautiful creatures who stand tall with pride in their step, this is the sort of person i want to become. 

i just hope i find one who will snuggle with me when i watch a movie!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I, too, can see that it could go either way. Sure, there are some people with mental illnesses that are too severe to take care of a animal, but so many people benefit from having a pet that in many instances, it is worth a try.

I took care of my husband who had ALS for years, worked full-time because he was on my insurance, ran the house, paid the bills, cooked the meals, did the laundry and on and on and on. After years of doing all this, I got to the point of despair where I could not see any release for me but death. I knew my family and his family would take care of Jerry if I were gone. I thought about ways of doing it that I hoped would not involve pain for me and even tried to come up with a plan so that it would look like an accident for my family's sake. 

But I couldn't decide what to do about the dogs. It may sound funny but that's the truth. First with Max, and then with Newlie, I could not bear to take them with me nor could I leave them here without me. My family are not animal lovers so while they would do the best they could to find a good home, none of them would have been willing to take either dog. The thought that they might end up with some psycho who would hurt them haunted me. 

So those two furry boys are the reason I am still here today.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Newlie, so glad you made it through your dark period. I just saw the old post at the top of page 3, and I think my heart broke.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it is really important to set very clear priorities that put the dog and training right up there at the top. Research does indicate that exercise and scheduling your day (in writing) are both helpful for people who suffer from depression. I would recommend that if the choice is to get a puppy, that there is a simultaneously strong effort in scheduling exercise and training among other things. I also think it would be important to let someone else know about the dog and depression. Just to have back up in both areas.

I will say though it can go bad too. I know someone who was depressed and irritable and a recovering addict who adopted a border collie that was very nervy. The dog never trusted this person and they felt even more rejected by the world. 

Find the right dog and get some help too.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think it just has to be a dog. any size, any color, any breed (mixed included).


 I agree. I don't necessarily think that a dog has to have special training to deal with most depression. The unconditional love, the warm body to snuggle with, the way they make you laugh is medicine in itself.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Newlie I'm so glad you had the boys. Being the primary care giver is so hard and sounds like you were exhausted. I think having a dog can help particularly w/someone who is depressed and anxious.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Just something to think about; when the pup is doing great - it's wonderful.

When the pup is sick or hurt or getting old - those are very dark days. To have to make a decision to put a dog down for what ever reason is very difficult and the low times can be magnified to the point of incapacity. You need someone who can see you thru the rough patches if there are any.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

In general, I'd say "no". But there are always exceptions to this. It really depends on how depressed a person is, what kinds of things their expressions affects, if they're on any medications to help with their depression, etc.

For me? Owning a dog helps me be productive. It helps give me a reason to get out of bed, to get off the couch and do stuff. I have to feed my pets, play with them, exercise, walk them. And, in turn, I end up exercising myself as well.

Of course, having pets - or any other responsibility - isn't a magical "cure all" because sadly, mental illnesses are not that simple. You can't just "will" your way through it and depression is _not_ caused by laziness, or not having responsibilities, yada yada.

There are a lot of pet owners like me whose pets bring a lot of love and happiness into their dark lives. Having a pet depending on them is one of the only things that keeps them hanging on, being productive (even if only in certain ways). But I've also known some people whose depression / mental health is so bad that having a pet doesn't make much of a difference.

If someone is so deeply depressed that they cannot provide basic care for their pets then no, I don't think they should have them. But I'd say the same for ANY pet owner who could not / would not care for their pets.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't classify myself as having a mental illness, but a puppy/dog is good for the soul. My puppy keeps me real busy both physically and mentally. A lot of people say with depression it's important to keep yourself busy doing something, a gsd puppy will give you all that you can handle.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

Depends STRONGLY on the mental illness and the severity. I don't see a problem with typical depression, as long as the person can meet the needs of the dog. However, there are certain mental illnesses that should preclude a person from having a pet or being responsible for any other living being.


----------



## Zim (Nov 12, 2015)

I have to agree with some of the previous posters here; and am glad to see most people agree that it's okay. My animals are my therapy, although i also have a few doctors. Appa is the only reason why i am alive after a few suicide attempts over the years. She got my mom's attention without special training. I kind of hated her at the time right afterwords, but now i'm kinda thankful. I've even managed to stop hurting myself, and while things aren't perfect, they're getting better thanks to her. And now that she's going downhill, it's kind of why i got Ziggy. 

But i also agree that sometimes, it wouldn't be the best thing to do. It really needs to be a match to the person and the dog/cat/bird/whatever. If Appa hadn't been so intentive and realized something was wrong, and hadn't been so upset over it, then i wouldn't be here. 

(I usually avoid talking about this stuff, but i figure i'd throw in my own experiences for future readers.)


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree with so many other poster's here, having a dog while suffering from a mental illness or other issue can be a godsend, other times, it is a disaster. Its not black or white. 
I know that I would most likely not be here if it wasn't for Vega. I suffer from depression, and more severely, anxiety. Multiple panic attacks a week-couldn't leave the house-lived with my mother-had to leave college anxiety. You wouldn't know it to look at me, but I was a mess. The medication I was on barely helped. After many, many discussions with my therapist and family, I adopted Vega. Hands down, the best choice I have ever made. I could go outside, sleep, the whole nine yards. I had some puppy to care for, a reason to get up in the morning. And Vega, to her credit, returned my love ten fold. She was also needed lots of care when I brought her home, she had been starved, abandoned, over bred, and needed love, good food and training. So, in some ways we saved each other. Whenever things got to hard for me, she would be right thing for snuggles and would alert my mom when I had an attack. 
Now, a year later, I have a job I love, my own place and an amazing fiancée. She is so spoiled, happy and healthy. She is my heart dog. 

So, long story short, it can work out phenomenally. However, there is two sides to every coin, and I think that if you are someone who suffers from a mental disorder, you have to be very honest about what you can or can't handle, and what is motivating you to get a pet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why did doggiedad get banned by the way? Never saw anything offensive from that poster.

I agree that dogs can help people with depression or any other mental issue but only if the dog will have a good life in which he/she is allowed to a dog as well. Otherwise you'll have two patients.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow...good question. In most cases I think it is really helpful. Having that unconditional love can bring great joy and happiness. I know I am happier when I have my dog with me However, If the persons mental illness prevents them from being able to care for an animal or causes them to be cruel than it would not be good but I do not think this is the norm. If a depressed person does not want to get out of bed just having that dog may be just enough to force them to function a bit more. If that little push is enough to prevent them from crawling in bed and giving up then go for it. Dogs are amazing healers!!!!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I personally suffer from depression and my pets help my depression a lot. They will always love you and be there for you and they'll never judge you, which is Bette than most humans can do lol! Plus, what helps my depression the most is having something to and keepy me busy, and my Shepherd especially does that!


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I would think generally its probably a very good therapy for a depressed person to have a dog to love and care for. I presume severe, incapacitating depression isn't what this question is referencing.


----------



## rileydog (Dec 1, 2015)

As a person living with depression, Riley was a huge part of getting me out of crippling depression. Dogs can increase dopamine levels and help people with depression to get out of the house and connect with the outside world. Just remember that a dog is a living sentient being and must be taken care of. Depression should not bar you from getting a dog, but make sure that you can be responsible even when your depression hits.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Obviously it's different in every situation, but I don't know where I'd be without Ozzy.
> 
> I have bipolar depression, and even though I'm on meds for it, Ozzy is still the reason I push any thoughts of self harm out of my head when they pop in from time to time.
> 
> I just think of if I was gone, who would take care of Ozzy? What would happen to him? Where would he go? How would he feel? I wouldn't want to do that to him. He keeps me going every day.


This post just broke my heart. I hope she can see how wonderful her mom is doing with Ozzy. Her mother stepped up and continued to do the same dog sports with Ozzy as Marissa did. 

Marissa. :rip:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been depressed for several years and I finally went to the doctor last year and got medication to help me out. If I didn't have my animals, there is no way I would have survived. Not only are they the reason I get up every day but they give me a purpose, they give me the feeling of being loved and being needed. I need to take care of them.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

LaRen616 said:


> I have been depressed for several years and I finally went to the doctor last year and got medication to help me out. If I didn't have my animals, there is no way I would have survived. Not only are they the reason I get up every day but they give me a purpose, they give me the feeling of being loved and being needed. I need to take care of them.


I've been there. I just wanted you to know that. My dog kept me alive. Period. It's better now. But, I have been there. 

That dog:human bond increases oxytocin release for both humans and dogs. It is instrumental in developing trust, attachment, faith, love; it reduces social anxiety, increases optimism, and also - it's acts as an antidepressant. They are researching how to use it with those suffering from PTSD (as in, maybe synthesize it for nasal or oral use, not just in dog form!). 

Intranasal oxytocin: miracle cure after trauma?
A psychobiological rationale for oxytocin in the treatment of posttraumatic stress disorder. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

Usually a good idea given the animals have a plan b environment set out for them before someone voluntarily kicks the bucket. Though in many cases the animals are soothing or purpose of sticking around for a lot of people. Why not this isn't Africa.


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

I have an anxiety disorder and occasional periods of a depression. My therapist has told me many times that pets have been proven to help. This has for sure been true for me with my GSD. Partly because I find just petting her to be grounding and comforting, but also because even on days when I just don't want to get up/do anything, I still have to feed and walk her. And sometimes doing just that is what I need to get out of the house and out of my head.

Obviously won't help everyone, but I have many friends with depression/anxiety who have told me their pets go them through a lot.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely. The simple fact of having something in your life that loves you unconditionally is everything to save a life. Their basic needs get your but out of bed and "living life". Because we are "main lining" unconditional love and nothing else much gets thru to us in our bad days - the absolute need for this will make us some of the most consistence caring pet owners you will ever see.:0


----------

